# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Desert planet of Salt, from the novel by Adam Roberts

## Robulous

"Salt" is a sci fi novel by British author Adam Roberts, about the colonisation of a salt-crusted desert world which descends into a vicious ideological war. Really interesting book reminiscent of Ursula LeGuin's "The Dispossessed".

The published book has a really poor world map I posted in the WIP thread here - so I decided to try making a better version. Created using the original map, Wilbur and Photoshop.

----------


## Ilanthar

Yup, that's a serious and unmistakable improvement! Looks like a very harsh place to settle.

----------


## Mimine

Undeniably better version, Robulus, every book should have a map at the height of its story!

----------


## Werthead

Ha. I know Adam, a little, so will show this to him  :Smile:

----------

